# Gaming-PC plus Monitor ca. 1500 Euro



## Schorsch82 (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre für ein paar Tipps zu einer Anschaffung sehr dankbar da ich gerade nicht so recht weiter weiß. Ein Gaming-geeigneter Allround-PC soll her, als Budget habe ich mir mal max. 750 Euro gesetzt, gerne weniger. Als Ziel habe ich dabei ein Setup mit einer GTX 960 GraKa und einer ordentlichen i5 CPU vor Augen. SSD-Festplatte wäre mir wichtig, zumindest fürs Betriebssystem. Jetzt bin ich am hin und her überlegen, ob ich selbst zusammenbauen soll oder eine Fertiglösung wähle.

Hier wäre mal ein Angebot, das ich gefunden habe:

Gamer PC Rechner Intel i5 459 Computer Nvidia GEFORCE GTX 96 - 8GB DDR3 RAM | eBay

Da würde ich noch eine 128 GB SSD Festplatte dazubuchen und käme dann auf einen Gesamtpreis von 678,90 Euro. Was mir dabei nicht so gefällt ist das Gehäuse (hätte lieber etwas dezenteres) und alles was ich übersehen habe 

Alternativ eben selber bauen, wobei ich einen Riesenrespekt davor habe, hier etwas falsch zu machen. Auch der Zeitaufwand schreckt mich ein bisschen ab.

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Angebot? Wie würdet ihr alternativ selbst etwas zusammenstellen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Das Board ist der letzte Schrott.
Dann ein Xlience Netzteil mit 600 Watt -- kann also nur Müll sein.
Lass mal lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## flotus1 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Schmeiß raus welche Grafikkarte dir nicht gefällt. Ich würde ja die R9 380 drin lassen. Preislich läuft beides auf 750€ raus.
Zusammenbau sollte wirklich kein Problem sein wenn du einen Schraubenzieher halten kannst. Es gibt genügend Anleitungen dazu im Netz und Fragen kannst du immer hier stellen. Oder du lässt dir gleich von jemandem helfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Schorsch82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch einmal versucht etwas zusammen zu stellen und komme dabei knapp über mein Budget, aber was soll's:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Bei der Zusammenstellung habe ich flotus1' Vorschläge noch nicht gesehen, die schaue ich mir gleich an und vergleiche.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kommt noch eine Wärmeleitpaste dazu, richtig? Und dann brauche ich natürlich noch WLAN und ein Betriebssystem... Wird natürlich wieder alles teurer als geplant :/


----------



## Helljumper94 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Da ich aktuell Semesterferien habe und nichts zu tun, würde ich dir die Kiste zusammenbauen.
Voraussetzung ist das du aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommst.
Den Faktor Zeit solltest du aber nicht zu hoch bewerten, der reine Zusammenbau dauert ca. 2 Stunden auch für einen ungeübten. 
Die Kabelverlegung kannst du ja immer wenn du Zeit hast etwas weiter optimieren.

Edit: Auf dem Boxed-Kühler ist bereits Paste drauf, genauso auf den meisten extra CPU Kühlern.


----------



## Flipbo219 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Du könntest an den Lüftern und dem Case sparen wenn du was anderes nimmst.


----------



## Schorsch82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Also zunächst mal: Ich bin sprachlos was für hilfsbereite Leute hier unterwegs sind. Vor allem Helljumper94, Dein Angebot ist wirklich top (komme allerdings nicht aus dem Ruhrgebiet).

Also an Unterschieden zu flotus1' Vorschlägen sehe ich:

1. Intel Core i5 6500 mit Board ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Intel H170 So.1151  (zusammen 292 Euro) oder Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 mit Board ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150  (zusammen 241 Euro)
2. Netzteil 450 Watt Coolermaster Modular oder 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular, ähnlicher Preis
3. Bei den Grafikkarten nervt mich der generell Stromverbrauch von AMDs, aber von den GTX 960 entweder 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 OC Aktiv (203 Euro) oder 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Windforce 2 x OC (211 Euro)
4. Zusätzlicher Lüfter nichts oder be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140x140x25mm 1000 (18,29 Euro) oder sogar noch was besseres? Weiß auch gar nicht ob der in das Gehäuse passt, kenne mich halt kaum aus
5. Gehäuse Sharkoon VS4-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil (30,84 Euro) oder Fractal Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower (84,85 Euro); lohnt sich hier der hohe Mehrpreis?


----------



## Schorsch82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Ich sehe gerade ich wollte mit dem Silent Wings 2 140x140x25mm 1000 einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler (aus einer anderen Beispiels-Konfiguration) ersetzen, das wird wohl eher nichts. 

Also erst mal grundsätzlich: Brauch ich einen separaten CPU-Kühler? Brauche ich einen extra Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## onlygaming (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Ich würde die Radeon R9 380 Nitro nehmen da sie einfach leicht schneller ist.

Zum Netzteil habe ich gehört dass das Cooler Master gut sein soll.

Ich würde jedoch direkt das Define R5 nehmen, habe es ja selber und es ist einfach der Hammer mega viel Platz und super Verarbeitung und menge Zubehör


----------



## Schorsch82 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

So, ich habe aufgrund eurer vielen hilfreichen Tipps jetzt mal die Einkaufsliste aktualisiert und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn das jetzt noch einmal jemand so absegnen könnte. Vor allem, ob die Komponenten überhaupt so miteinander funktionieren und ob noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Preislich bin ich knapp 10% über meinem Budget gelandet und brauche noch ein Betriebssystem, aber irgendwo habe ich damit schon gerechnet. Bei Gehäuse und Netzteil würde ich wohl eher weniger "runter gehen" wollen, da ich mal vermute das sind mit die langlebigsten Teile und vielleicht rüste ich später mal noch auf.


----------



## flotus1 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Ganz schön teuer für so einen ordinären Haswell-Build. Ist natürlich deine Sache, ich zumindest würde für einen Gaming-PC der unteren Mittelklasse kein 100€-Gehäuse nehmen.
Was nicht verhandelbar ist ist das Netzteil. Keine Pure Power L8 für Gaming-PCs. Entweder das von mir vorgeschlagene oder wenn es teurer sein soll ein Straight Power E10 mit 400W oder 500W wenn du Kabelmanagement willst.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du schon in der Preisregion von 800€ bist wäre Skylake wirklich die bessere Wahl als Haswell.


----------



## Helljumper94 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du schon in der Preisregion von 800€ bist wäre Skylake wirklich die bessere Wahl als Haswell.



Warum? Einen Unterschied wird er nicht bemerken und Haswell ist günstiger.
Soll er das Geld lieber in die Graka stecken, davon hat er definitiv mehr.


----------



## markus1612 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Warum? Einen Unterschied wird er nicht bemerken und Haswell ist günstiger.
> Soll er das Geld lieber in die Graka stecken, davon hat er definitiv mehr.


Naja, kommt auf den Blickwinkel an.
Möchte man das System möglichst lange nutzen und auch die neusten Features nutzen können, sollte man definitiv Skylake nehmen, denn der Haswell PCH ist nunmal mega schlecht ausgestattet was Lanes angeht.
Haswell ist einfach tot, da DDR3 EOL gehen wird und auch nichts mehr für den Sockel kommt.


----------



## Helljumper94 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Wenn er die Lanes aber nicht braucht, macht es kaum einen Unterschied. 
Die Grafikkarte wird viel mehr limitieren als es Haswell und DDR 3 jemals tun könnten.


----------



## Thyel (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Beim Netzteil, wie von flotus schon gesagt, entweder ein Straight Power 10 mit 400/500W oder ein Cooler Master G450M. Die Pure Power Netzteile sind nicht für Gaming PCs geeignet. 
Das Gehäuse könnte man noch durch das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 austauschen, da es günstiger ist. Ist Geschmackssache, was man jetzt lieber verwendet. Ich bin mit dem Nanoxia eigentlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Maddrax111 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt auf den Blickwinkel an.
> Möchte man das System möglichst lange nutzen und auch die neusten Features nutzen können, sollte man definitiv Skylake nehmen, denn der Haswell PCH ist nunmal mega schlecht ausgestattet was Lanes angeht.
> Haswell ist einfach tot, da DDR3 EOL gehen wird und auch nichts mehr für den Sockel kommt.



Man bekommt man ja bei MF sogar noch DDR2. Da ist es ziemlich egal ob DDR3 EOL geht. Wenn man aufstocken will geht es immer noch und wenn es erst mal läuft ist es eh egal.


----------



## Schorsch82 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

So, aufgrund der vielfältigen Meinungen und Tipps hier habe ich einiges gelesen und verglichen und auch erst mal mein Budget erhöht  Neue Schallmauer sind 1000,- Euro inkl. Betriebssystem etc., da ist dann aber auch die rote Linie. Für Windows 7 (per Amazon oder ebay zu haben mit DVD für ca. 35 Euro, kann das mit rechten Dingen zugehen? Später wohl Update auf Windows 10), Office 2010 (auch ca. 35 Euro) und eine Netzwerkkarte (denke z.B. an die Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I für 30,- Euro) fallen insg. rund 100,- Euro an. Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind vorhanden. Für die restlichen Komponenten bleiben also: 900,- Euro.

Hier die neue Zusammenstellung:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich habe bei der CPU auf i5 6500, bei der Grafikkarte auf R9 380X und beim Arbeitsspeicher auf 16GB DDR4 aufgerüstet. Neues Gehäuse wäre jetzt das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 und Netzteil ist jetzt das CoolerMaster wie vorgeschlagen, allerdings mit 550 Watt falls in ein paar Jahren das große Geld kommt und ich mir eine dicke Grafikkarte gönnen möchte 

Bei dem Mainboard bin ich mir völlig unsicher. Ich habe jetzt eines rein genommen, das vorrätig ist und irgendwo mal empfohlen wurde, aber letztlich habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ich bin für alle Meinungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Maddrax111 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Dann nimm besser das BQ E10 500 Watt als das Cooler Master. Ich habe das zwar selber verbaut in der 550 Watt Variante aber aus Budgetgründen. Bei 1000 Euro kannst du ruhig das doch bessere BQ Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## Helljumper94 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Wenn du noch einen 10er beim Mainboard rauflegen kannst, bekommst du dafür eins mit Z170 Chipsatz (Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Musst du aber auch nicht, ist nicht so gravierend.
Hier siehst du die Unterschiede:  Z170, H170, H110, B170, Q150, Q170 - What is the Difference? - Puget Custom Computers

Ansonsten sieht das für mich alles gut aus


----------



## Schorsch82 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Also das Cooler Master 550 Watt anstatt be quiet! straight power 500 Watt wäre bei mir schon auch aus Budgetgründen...  Letzteres kostet 25 Euro mehr und ich komme über 1000 Euro in "too-much-country", da würde ich schon klare Vorteile erwarten. Gibt es die denn?

Und wegen des Mainboards, ich meine mal aufgeschnappt zu haben dass die "Z"-Chipsätze vor allem für "K"-Prozessoren sind...?


----------



## Thyel (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Also das Cooler Master 550 Watt anstatt be quiet! straight power 500 Watt wäre bei mir schon auch aus Budgetgründen...  Letzteres kostet 25 Euro mehr und ich komme über 1000 Euro in "too-much-country", da würde ich schon klare Vorteile erwarten. Gibt es die denn?
> 
> Und wegen des Mainboards, ich meine mal aufgeschnappt zu haben dass die "Z"-Chipsätze vor allem für "K"-Prozessoren sind...?


Z-Boards erlauben schnelleren RAM und bieten alle Funktionen einer Plattform, welchen bei H oder B fehlen können. Bei K-Prozessoren kannst du zusätzlich auch übertakten. Da hast du Recht. 
Meines Wissens nach ist das bq leiserer. Genaueres kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Helljumper94 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Mit dem Z Board hättest du 4 PCIE 3.0 Lanes mehr und etwas mehr Freiheiten was die PCIE x16 Slots angeht, steht aber alles in dem Link.


----------



## Schorsch82 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit Sound? Ich hätte gerne über Kopfhörer Ton, brauche ich da eine separate Soundkarte oder ist da irgendwo schon etwas dabei? Sorry kenne mich einfach nicht aus

(Edit: Habe gerade gesehen das läuft wohl über das Mainboard)


----------



## parad0xr (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Sound ist bei so ziemlich jedem Motherboard Onboard, also dabei. Eine extra Soundkarte macht nur für ein geringes Publikum so wirlick Sinn.


----------



## Schorsch82 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Ja okay, dann lass ich die Soundkarte weg.

Sonst noch Meinungen zum Build? Ich denke bis Sonntag geht dann die Bestellung raus. Hier nochmal zuletzt:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Helljumper94 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Eventuell wäre dieses Board noch interessant: MSI Z170A TOMAHAWK AC Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Hat Wifi und Bluetooth(hier sogar Version 4.2, deine extra Karte kann nur 4.0) direkt onboard und den Z170 Chipsatz.
15€ mehr, dafür bleibt der PCIE Platz frei.


----------



## -Metallica- (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Sound ist bei so ziemlich jedem Motherboard Onboard, also dabei. Eine extra Soundkarte macht nur für ein geringes Publikum so wirlick Sinn.



JEIN ! 

Im prinzip hast Du vollkommen recht, Aaaaber: Eine gute Soundkarte + halbwegs gute KH dabei, ist schon Qualitativ etwas anderes.

Klar, es kostet mehr.


----------



## Schorsch82 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Ah dann bräuchte ich keine WLAN-Karte mehr, das hat natürlich auch was.

Im Moment bin ich aber ein bisschen am Überlegen ob für das gesamte Setup und den Gesamtpreis vielleicht die Grafikkarte ein bisschen schwach auf den Rippen bzw. der Rest oversized ist. Andere 1000,- € Builds die ich finde haben meist eine GTX 970 oder Radeon R9 390. Hmm...


----------



## wortex (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Also das mit dem L8 Netzteil kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich betreibe ein 430 Watt l8 80+Bronze seit 2012 und ich hatte noch NIE Probleme. Der Pc ist durch 3 Festplatten gerattert ( alle waren über 10k+ Stunden an ) und es wurde viel gespielt, gestreamt etc. Keine Ahnung was das hier immer soll mit den Netzteilen.


----------



## Helljumper94 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



wortex schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das hier immer soll mit den Netzteilen.


Tu es nicht, den Kampf kannst du nicht gewinnen


----------



## -Metallica- (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Tu es nicht, den Kampf kannst du nicht gewinnen



Du hast bestimmt nen Tipp ? 

24/7 Server NT mit 10 jahren Garantie für viel Geld ?


----------



## -Metallica- (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Thematik NT = Netzteil

Es gibt Netzteile, egal von welchem Hersteller auch immer, die halten Jahrelang / oder auch nicht so lange.

So einfach ist das, Plump ausgedrückt.

Es gibt Leute, die Kaufen sich ein sehr teures NT und haben Stress am ersten Tag, andere hingegen haben null Stress und nutzen dasselbe NT mehrere jahre ohne Probs usw. usw usw.  

Um offen und ehrlich zu sein, egal wie Billig oder Teuer: man muss Glück haben.


----------



## Maddrax111 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



wortex schrieb:


> Also das mit dem L8 Netzteil kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich betreibe ein 430 Watt l8 80+Bronze seit 2012 und ich hatte noch NIE Probleme. Der Pc ist durch 3 Festplatten gerattert ( alle waren über 10k+ Stunden an ) und es wurde viel gespielt, gestreamt etc. Keine Ahnung was das hier immer soll mit den Netzteilen.



Da du in der Vergangenheitsform schreibst nehme ich an das die Festplatten nicht mehr in Betrieb sind. Was ist denn passiert? Kaputt? 

Wobei es ja bei den Netzteilempfehlungen nicht darum geht das zwangsweise etwas kaputt geht sondern darum ein unnötiges Risiko auszuschließen. Und das geht auch ohne enorm mehr Geld auszugeben. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Vergleiche Pure L8 530 und G550M und Super Flower Golden Green 550 Watt vom Preis her.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Wenn der durch 3 Platten durch ist, wundert das bei dem Netzteil kaum


----------



## wortex (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn der durch 3 Platten durch ist, wundert das bei dem Netzteil kaum



Man, du hast ja mal garkeine Ahnung. Die Festplatten sind rausgeflogen weil a) entweder zu langsam geworden oder b) Craystal Disc Info Fehler aufgezeigt hat. Die Festplatten sind zum Teil 13000 Stunden gelaufen und ungefähr 80 mal an- und ausgeschaltet worden. Hauptsache irgend einen geistigen Dünschiss verbreiten.




Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Da du in der Vergangenheitsform schreibst nehme ich an das die Festplatten nicht mehr in Betrieb sind. Was ist denn passiert? Kaputt?
> 
> Wobei es ja bei den Netzteilempfehlungen nicht darum geht das zwangsweise etwas kaputt geht sondern darum ein unnötiges Risiko auszuschließen. Und das geht auch ohne enorm mehr Geld auszugeben. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Vergleiche Pure L8 530 und G550M und Super Flower Golden Green 550 Watt vom Preis her.



2 Platten wurden langsam und haben Fehler aufgezeigt, eine Platte war fratze ( Seagate ).


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Die Empfehlung für individuell regulierte und gegen gruppenregulierte Netzteile in Kombination mit modernen Grafikkarten ist technisch begründbar und damit sinnvoll. Vielleicht ein bisschen übervorsichtig. Aber wenn ich jemanden berate, dann versuche ich Risiken zu minimieren mit meinen Ratschlägen.

Auch hundert in aggressivem Ton abgefasst Erfahrungsberichte, dass ja "nie irgendwas passiert" sei, ändern nichts daran, dass die Empfehlung eines technisch veralteten Netzteils und theoretischem Risikofaktor nicht mit meinem Verständnis von Sorgfalt in der Beratung zusammenpasst.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

Du und deine Übervorsicht, 8 Jahre alte Winterreifen tuns im Sommer doch noch gut, solange noch Profil drauf ist....


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



wortex schrieb:


> 2 Platten wurden langsam und haben Fehler aufgezeigt, eine Platte war fratze ( Seagate ).



Und du bist dir hundertprozentig sicher das das nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun hatte?

13000 Stunden ist mMn nicht viel.
Studie zur Festplatten-Lebensdauer - 8  Prozent uberleben 4 Jahre Dauernutzung - GameStar
Wenn ich richtig rechne sind 4 Jahre knapp 35000 Stunden.

Und wie HenneHuhn und ich schon schrieben gibt es ein gewisses Risiko und warum dieses eingehen wenn es besser Optionen gibt.


----------



## Schorsch82 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*

So ich habe noch ein paar Tage über das Ganze nachgedacht und noch einmal umgestellt / größer dimensioniert. Inzwischen habe ich vor, auch meinen alten Monitor zu ersetzen, am liebsten mit Aufrüstung auf 2560x1440. Daher habe ich auch die Grafikkarte von der Sapphire R9 380X auf die R9 390 angehoben, was wohl zum Rest sowieso besser passt. Hier wäre auch schon meine erste Frage: Sapphire R9 390 und 2560x1440 Auflösung, geht das klar...?

Hier meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung (inklusive Monitor), mehrere wertvolle Hinweise von euch sind dabei berücksichtigt:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das Budget für den PC liegt jetzt bei ca. 1000 Euro, für den Monitor ca. 300 Euro.

Das Mainboard hat WLAN, daher dieses (Der PC soll auf jeden Fall WLAN haben, entweder über so eine Mainboard-Lösung oder separate Karte).

Das Netzteil habe ich auf 650 Watt angehoben, da diese Seite für eine R9 390 die 650W empfiehlt: PSU REQUIREMENTS - RealHardTechX

Was haltet ihr von meiner Einkaufsliste? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Mögliche Verbesserungen:
MB:
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bessere Lüftersteuerung, bessere PCi-E-Slot-Verteilung
RAM:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim Z-Board gleich den schnelleren nehmen
HDD:
Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Besseres Preis/GB-Verhältnis und schneller.
Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leiser, ein GUTES 500W Netzteil reicht für jede erdenkliche Single-GPU-Konfig inkl. OC mehr als aus...
WLAN:
TP-Link TL-WN822N, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antenne besser zu platzieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit Sound? Ich hätte gerne über Kopfhörer Ton, brauche ich da eine separate Soundkarte oder ist da irgendwo schon etwas dabei? Sorry kenne mich einfach nicht aus
> 
> (Edit: Habe gerade gesehen das läuft wohl über das Mainboard)


Nimm als Sound die Asus DGX und Als KH die Superlux HD 681 Evo....Marco das Trust Starzz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC max. 750 Euro*



-Metallica- schrieb:


> JEIN !
> 
> Im prinzip hast Du vollkommen recht, Aaaaber: Eine gute Soundkarte + halbwegs gute KH dabei, ist schon Qualitativ etwas anderes.
> 
> Klar, es kostet mehr.


Genau


----------



## flotus1 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ohne jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten zu wollen: Der Durchschnittsspieler braucht keine separate Soundlösung. Er wird den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und "hochwertigerer" Soundkarte nicht bemerken.
Wer schon danach fragt ob man eine extra Soundkarte braucht gehört eher nicht zu den Audiophilen die so etwas raushören.


----------



## Schorsch82 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Mögliche Verbesserungen:
> MB:
> ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bessere Lüftersteuerung, bessere PCi-E-Slot-Verteilung
> ...



Wow, danke für den Beitrag!

Hmm, für ein Mainboard ohne Wifi sind mir 150,- Euro zu teuer  Zu Beginn hat flotus1 mal dieses hier empfohlen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1024494.html

Wäre das plus Wifi-Antenne dann die bessere Wahl? Da ich mit dem Prozessor nicht übertakten kann und nur eine einzelne Grafikkarte verwenden will würde ich sonst auf Anhieb keine Vorteile des Z-Boards erkennen die 50 Euro Mehrpreis rechtfertigen, oder wie seht ihr das?

Die Festplatte die Du geschrieben hast hat 2 TB, ich denke 1 TB reicht für mich dicke; würdest Du dann auch die Seagate anstatt der WD Blue empfehlen?

Und das mit dem 500 Watt Netzteil trau ich mich nicht (call me Schisser, egal ). Alternativ würde ich vielleicht dann die 600 Watt Variante nehmen, kostet halt auch 30 Euro mehr als das Cooler Master

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straigh...0-cm-600w-bn235-a1165608.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Ich frag mich halt, ob in dem Nanoxia Deep Silent 3 (schallgedämmt) die beiden Netzteile von der Lautstärke her wirklich einen Unterschied machen


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

1. Das System benötigt unter Volllast keine 350W .

2. Du kannst natürlich auch ein H-Board nehmen ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel , dann beim RAM auch maximal den 16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual nehmen..Die Unterschiede zwischen den Chipsätzen findest Du hier: Intel Skylake: 1  -Series-Chipsatze die grosste Evolution seit Jahren - ComputerBase

3.Festplatte: Mußt Du selbst wissen, ich finde eine Platte, die mir für 50% Aufpreis 100% mehr Speicher und schnellere Schreib-/Leseraten bietet besser.

4.Es geht nicht allein um die Lautstärke sondern in erster Linie um die technische Plattform, die verbauten Komponenten, das ist das E10 mit 500W einen  guten Ticken besser. Und noch mal, ein GUTES  500W-Netzteil ist mehr als Ausreichend.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

So, ich habe letzte Nacht die Bestellung rausgeschickt, irgendwann muss der Hammer einfach mal fallen  (Icedaft Deinen letzten Beitrag hatte ich da noch nicht gelesen)

Hier mal die finale Zusammenstellung, wie sich sich nach vielem Lesen und vielen hilfreichen Tipps von euch ergeben hat:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x Cooler Master G650M  650W ATX 2.31 (RS-650-AMAAB1)

Macht in der Summe 1000,- Euro für den PC und 300,- Euro für den Monitor.

Thema Netzteil, ich habe mir mal verschiedene Testberichte reingezogen und kam für mich zu dem Schluss, dass ich die 30 Euro mehr für das be quiet! nicht ausgeben möchte, da das Cooler Master auch sehr gut zu sein scheint, hoffe dass sich das bewahrheitet. Und zur Dimension, ich bin jetzt mal bei den 650 Watt geblieben, ich weiß das ist üppig, aber vielleicht kommt später mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte oder so, möchte da einfach auf der sicheren Seite sein; immerhin empfiehlt Sapphire für diese GraKa 750 Watt, siehe hier http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=FF539E23-7718-4BDE-9E02-CF174D2BFCC2&lang=deu. Ist wahrscheinlich für übervorsichtige Amis, aber ich ordne mich mal dazwischen ein.

Zur Festplatte, falls ich merke dass ich die 1TB wirklich brauche (unwahrscheinlich) hänge ich mir vielleicht noch eine 2TB zusätzlich rein 

Falls nun noch jemand groben Unfug in meinem Build entdeckt, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir das sagen würdet, dann würde ich noch etwas stornieren oder umtauschen. Anderenfalls war es das dann und ich möchte mich herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir hier geholfen haben!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Sapphire gibt den Wert so hoch an, da man damit sichergeht, das auch die ganzen Chinaböllernetzteile das schaffen. Die liefern nämlich deutlich weniger.

Später mal eine zweite Grafikkarte ergibt auch keinen Sinn, da es bis dahin wieder stärkere Karten zum gleichen Preis gibt.

550W hätten locker gereicht


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Das 450er GM reicht aus.
Und "sehr gut" ist das Netzteil nicht, hat schon einen Grund, wieso das E10 30€ mehr kostet.


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Zum Netzteil und den entsprechenden Netzteilreichnern sage ich jetzt mal nichts... außer "Singlefail", Bronze, veraltet und 150W overpowered, aber gut, mach wie Du meinst...


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Singlerail = Singlefail?


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Singlefail gleich Singlerail. Sprich Netzteile die nur eine Rail haben also nur eine 12 Voltleitung. Da  greifen manche Schutzschaltungen erst dann wenn es schon viel zu spät ist.  Bei 50 Ampere können im Schadensfalle Leitungen durchschmoren. Das NT hat eine 52 A 12 Voltleitung. Die Schutzschaltungen werde also erst jenseits der 60 A greifen. Deshalb sollte man Singlerail Netzteile nicht über 500/550 Watt kaufen. Mein G550M ist da auch schon an der Schmerzgrenze. 

Und um es leider noch mal sehr deutlich zu sagen. Netzteilrechner sind Schwachsinn und dienen erstens der Geldmacherei und zweitens das auch 30 Euro 750 Watt Chinaböller funktionieren. Und Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen macht Null Sinn. Wurde aber auch schon mehrmals gesagt. 

Und Amis sind nicht übervorsichtig sondern bekloppt.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Die Bronze Dinger sind bei unter 10% Last schlecht, ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil noch mal.
Kombiniert ist das richtig schlecht.
Kauf dir ein brauchbares Netzteil, die kosten nun mal etwas mehr, aber das ist gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Okay ihr habt mich mit dem Netzteil ausreichend kirre gemacht. Habe mich auch mal kurz in diese "Single Rail" - Thematik eingelesen (das war wohl mit "Singlefail" gemeint?) und da mir Sicherheit bei dem Netzteil sehr wichtig ist wechsle ich nun noch auf das

1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)

Weniger als 600W möchte ich nicht. Danke für eure vielen Tipps und Anmerkungen!


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Technisch sind das 500er und 600er E10 Baugleich. Gibt nur 2 Unterschiede. Die Schutzschaltungen des 600er greifen später und das 600er hat mehr Stromkabel. Die man aber nicht abmachen kann da das E10 nur teilmodular ist. Musst also mehr Kabelmanagement an den Tag legen.


----------



## markus1612 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Okay ihr habt mich mit dem Netzteil ausreichend kirre gemacht. Habe mich auch mal kurz in diese "Single Rail" - Thematik eingelesen (das war wohl mit "Singlefail" gemeint?) und da mir Sicherheit bei dem Netzteil sehr wichtig ist wechsle ich nun noch auf das
> 
> 1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)
> 
> Weniger als 600W möchte ich nicht. Danke für eure vielen Tipps und Anmerkungen!



Das 600er E10 ist totaler Quark.
Was meinst du denn, was der PC verbraucht, dass du min. 600W willst?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Okay ihr habt mich mit dem Netzteil ausreichend kirre gemacht. Habe mich auch mal kurz in diese "Single Rail" - Thematik eingelesen (das war wohl mit "Singlefail" gemeint?) und da mir Sicherheit bei dem Netzteil sehr wichtig ist wechsle ich nun noch auf das
> 
> 1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)
> 
> Weniger als 600W möchte ich nicht. Danke für eure vielen Tipps und Anmerkungen!



500 Watt reichen dicke. keine Sorge.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich bin inzwischen schon öfter auf Beiträge gestoßen, die ein R9 390 Setup in der Spitze nahe den 500 Watt im Verbrauch sehen, dazu die Empfehlung von Sapphire selbst, das Ergebnis des be quiet! - Rechners, die generell größere Netzwerk-Dimensionierung in englischsprachigen Foren (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor), all das sagt mir in der Summe: Geh da doch einfach kein Risiko ein und leg die 10 Euro mehr auf den Tisch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Zumal ich später ja vielleicht mal Komponenten tauschen oder ergänzen möchte. Ist das denn so falsch?


----------



## markus1612 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen schon öfter auf Beiträge gestoßen, die ein R9 390 Setup in der Spitze nahe den 500 Watt im Verbrauch sehen, dazu die Empfehlung von Sapphire selbst, das Ergebnis des be quiet! - Rechners, die generell größere Netzwerk-Dimensionierung in englischsprachigen Foren (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor), all das sagt mir in der Summe: Geh da doch einfach kein Risiko ein und leg die 10 Euro mehr auf den Tisch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Zumal ich später ja vielleicht mal Komponenten tauschen oder ergänzen möchte. Ist das denn so falsch?



Lastspitzen interessieren kein modernes Netzteil.

Auf englischsprachige Foren bitte gar nix geben, die verbauen schon bei ner 960 ein 750W Netzteil, weil sie zu *hust* blöd *hust* sind Messgeräte gescheit zu benutzen (kommt mir so vor).

Dass sind dann 10€, die du genauso gut ins Klo werfen kannst.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Oder mal anders gefragt: Gibt es denn einen Nachteil außer der Mehrkosten, wenn man 100W mehr dimensioniert als man im Moment wahrscheinlich braucht?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen schon öfter auf Beiträge gestoßen, die ein R9 390 Setup in der Spitze nahe den 500 Watt im Verbrauch sehen, dazu die Empfehlung von Sapphire selbst, das Ergebnis des be quiet! - Rechners, die generell größere Netzwerk-Dimensionierung in englischsprachigen Foren (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor), all das sagt mir in der Summe: Geh da doch einfach kein Risiko ein und leg die 10 Euro mehr auf den Tisch um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Zumal ich später ja vielleicht mal Komponenten tauschen oder ergänzen möchte. Ist das denn so falsch?



Das sind Peak Werte.
Peak Werte sind aber unwichtig, da jedes brauchbare Indy Netzteil damit keine Probleme hat.
Die Peaks einer 980 Ti sind noch mal deutlich darüber und die läuft mir einem 500 Watt Netzteil auch problemlos.
Und vergiss die Angaben der Hersteller, die müssen sich auch absichern bei den Leuten, die billig Netzteile benutzen, denn die schaffen solche Karten natürlich nicht.



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Oder mal anders gefragt: Gibt es denn einen Nachteil außer der Mehrkosten, wenn man 100W mehr dimensioniert als man im Moment wahrscheinlich braucht?



Ja, schlechtere Effizienz bei geringer Last.
Dann musst du dich mit den Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel herumschlagen, was echt blöd ist.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Naja gut, wenn das 500W und das 600W im Wesentlichen dasselbe Gerät sind, dann dürfte der Effizienzvorteil bei geringer Last ja wohl wegfallen 

Das mit dem Doppelstrang PDIe Kabel kann ich nicht einschätzen, mal sehen.

Gibt es denn noch Meinungen zum restlichen Build?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Doppelstrang PDIe Kabel kann ich nicht einschätzen, mal sehen.



Ich erkläre es mal.
Das 500er Modell hat zwei PCIe Kabel mit je einen 6+2 Stecker dran.
Das 600er hat aber 4x 6+2 Stecker.
Und um das zu realisieren, sind da eben Doppelstrang Kabel verbaut.
Du hast also an einem Anschluss vom Netzteil -- wenn du die KM Version nimmst -- nicht ein Kabel dran sondern zwei.
Da du aber die Karte an beide Rails anschließt, brauchst du auch beide Doppelkabel.
Bedeutet also, dass am Ende zwei PCIe Kabel mit je einem 6+2 Stecker unnötig im Rechner herum liegen werden.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Danke für die anschauliche Erklärung


----------



## mad-onion (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

In englischsprachige Foren stammen die Nutzer sehr oft aus den USA, dort hat man 110V Spannung, daher sind diese Empfehlungen nicht mit den deutschen 220V-Kollegen zu 100% zu vergleichen.
Jedenfalls habe ich hier im Forum schon des öfteren gelesen, dass man in Gaming-Rechnern besser die Finger von der L8-Serie (BeQuiet) lassen sollte.
Ich habe letztens ein Corsair genommen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. einzig die sehr steifen Kabelenden führen in meinem Fall zu einem enormen Platzbedarf im Netzteilbereich des Gehäuses. Ansonsten Top


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich mach das jetzt so, ich bestelle mir das 600W-Netzteil von be quiet! E10 Straight Power und baue das ein. Wenn das mit den Doppelkabeln klappt - super, wenn nicht dann geht es zurück. Mit den 600W bewege ich mich ziemlich genau in der Mitte aller Empfehlungen die ich so gelesen habe (500W bis 750W), da fühle ich mich wohl und das ist mir 10 Euro wert . Zum unteren Ende kann ich mich irgendwie nicht durchringen.

Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage, hat noch jemand zum restlichen Build etwas zu sagen (nur noch grobe Schnitzer, eigentlich ist schon bestellt)? Hier nochmal die Aufstellung:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)

Danke euch


----------



## Icedaft (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich würde statt einer W-Lan-Karte eher einen Stick kaufen, je weniger im PC den Airflow stört, desto besser.


----------



## Schorsch82 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ah okay, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ich möchte den PC viel für Online-Gaming verwenden und dachte daher eben, je stärker der Empfang desto besser. Hmm...


----------



## freeway996 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich persönlich finde auch das 600W noch zu groß. Ich kann dich aber verstehen. Bei mir war es vor zweieinhalb Jahren ähnlich, wollte mir mit der Kombo i5 / Gtx 770 auch erst ein 600W einbauen bin dann aber auf eingehendes Drängen der Community sogar auf 400W runtergegangen - was sich als echt gute Entscheidung erwiesen hat. man macht sich natürlich Gedanken  dass das Netzteil evtl nicht ausreicht aber wenn ausnahmslos jeder Experte hier dazu rät weniger statt mehr zu nehmen sollte man sich das auch zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## mad-onion (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich würde auch sagen Wlan-Karte raus. Erfahrungsgemäß ist zwischen Rechnerrückwand und Hauswand sowieso kein besonders toller empfang. Ein USB-Stick ist da doch in der Signalfindung deutlich flexibler.
ich habe einen von Tp-Link mit externer Antenne und das Teil hat eine 1A Reichweite (Router im UG, 3 Stockwerke höher noch 80& durch Betondecken.. 
Nur Zocken tu ich dann doch lieber via Kabel. Daher habe ich zuhause Powerlan per Steckdose, funktioniert sehr gut, keine Störungen, keine Schwankungen wie bei Wlan.
Ein solcher Adapter hängt auch im Wohnzimmer, dahinter ein kleiner Switch, über den 2 Kosolen, ein HTPC und ein BD-Player angebunden sind.. 
Funktioniert gerade mit den Konsolen deutlich besser als Wlan, wobei der Router nur etwa 5m entfernt im Flur steht.  Wlan brauchen wir zu Hause nur für Tablet oder Smartphone.


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wobei die WLAN-Karte auch eine externe Antenne hat, es ist diese hier:

Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte, Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich wohne noch ca. 1,5 Jahre in der jetzigen Wohnung, das Zimmer in dem der PC steht hat keinen LAN-Anschluss. Zudem gibt es kleine Kinder in dem Haushalt, weiß nicht ob ich einem USB-Stick der immer steckt da so eine große Lebenszeit prognostizieren würde  Bin mir aber mit WLAN auch noch unsicher, was die beste Lösung ist.

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Meinung zu:

1. Reicht ein Alpenföhn Ben Nevis für einen i5 6500?
2. Reicht eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro für eine 2560x1440 Auflösung im "Realbetrieb"?


----------



## Icedaft (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

1.Reicht. Größer = Kühler und (noch) leiser, z.B. EKL Brocken
2. Reicht heißt, kommt auf das Spiel, die Monitorauflösung und die Einstellungen an, das kannst nur Du wissen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

2. Reicht, wenn du nicht blind alle Regler nach rechts ziehst


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Super danke, mehr als 60 fps kann der Monitor ja wohl sowieso nicht und oft gibt es ja eine oder zwei Einstellungen, die fps kosten ohne Ende aber optisch kaum etwas bringen, da kann ich dann ja etwas runter regeln


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Thema Lüftersteuerung

In einem früheren Beitrag wurde hier mal eine bessere Lüftersteuerung eines Mainboards erwähnt. Das ist ein Thema zu dem ich leider gar nichts weiß, ich drücke mal als Laie aus: Wenn ich das ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ) nehme dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es die 3 integrierten Lüfter des Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) regulieren kann, richtig? Also ich schließe alles an und dann drehen die Lüfter langsam bei geringem Load und schnell bei hohem Load?

Danke


----------



## XBurton (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Thema Lüftersteuerung
> 
> In einem früheren Beitrag wurde hier mal eine bessere Lüftersteuerung eines Mainboards erwähnt. Das ist ein Thema zu dem ich leider gar nichts weiß, ich drücke mal als Laie aus: Wenn ich das ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ) nehme dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es die 3 integrierten Lüfter des Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) regulieren kann, richtig? Also ich schließe alles an und dann drehen die Lüfter langsam bei geringem Load und schnell bei hohem Load?
> 
> Danke


Das DS3 hat doch dafür eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber ich meine das DS3 hat solche Schieber mit denen man die Lüfterstärke dann selbst einstellen kann. Ich dachte aber eher eine automatische Anpassung, also der PC erkennt wann die Lüfter schnell und wann langsam drehen müssen und macht das von selbst.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Einfach die Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen, das Mainboard regelt dann die Lüfter und gut.


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Super vielen Dank!


----------



## XBurton (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank!


Du brauchst aber ein Y-Kabel , denn das Board bietet nur 2x 4Pin


----------



## Schorsch82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Jetzt habe ich auch gelesen, dass Gehäuselüfter mit 3-Pin-Steckern überhaupt nicht über einen 4-Pin-Anschluss regelbar sind bzw. nur in Ausnahmefällen? Also egal wie das Setup wird, ich habe mir das eigentlich schon so vorgestellt, dass der PC selbst erkennt wie weit die Lüfter aufgedreht werden müssen und das dann umsetzt... Vielleicht doch anderes Mainboard oder anderes Gehäuse, oder gibt es eine andere Lösung?

Wie handhabt ihr denn die Lüftersteuerung bei euren Kisten?


----------



## XBurton (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch gelesen, dass Gehäuselüfter mit 3-Pin-Steckern überhaupt nicht über einen 4-Pin-Anschluss regelbar sind bzw. nur in Ausnahmefällen? Also egal wie das Setup wird, ich habe mir das eigentlich schon so vorgestellt, dass der PC selbst erkennt wie weit die Lüfter aufgedreht werden müssen und das dann umsetzt... Vielleicht doch anderes Mainboard oder anderes Gehäuse, oder gibt es eine andere Lösung?
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr denn die Lüftersteuerung bei euren Kisten?


Ich kann jetzt nichts genaues über die Lüftersteuerung des H170A-X1 sagen.. Aber natürlich kann man 3Pin Lüfter an einem 4Pin Anschluss betreiben und auch gut regeln.. Und zwar funktioniert dies dann nicht per PWM sondern per Spannungsregulation...


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Bin gerade auch am überlegen wie man die manuelle Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung und eine Mainboard-Steuerung sinnvoll kombinieren könnte.

Z.B: Die drei vorinstallierten 120mm-Lüfter mit 3-Pin kommen an die Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung und werden fest auf eine mittlere Drehzahl eingestellt, so dass man sie gerade so nicht hört. Zusätzlich kommt ein 140mm-PWM-Lüfter mit 4-Pin in den Gehäuseboden und wird mit dem Mainboard verbunden.

Die Idee wäre dann, dass durch die 120mm-Lüfter standardmäßig ein gewisser Luftstrom herrscht und bei Bedarf der 140mm-Lüfter automatisch aufdreht. 

Ich weiß, dass ein zusätzlicher Lüfter im Deckel wohl besser wäre als im Gehäuseboden, aber 1. müsste ich dann eine Platte mit Schalldämmung im Deckel entfernen um dort den Lüfter anzuschließen, würde also wohl lauter werden und 2. denke ich mal dann kann der PC eher einstauben da er ja dann oben offen ist? Bei der Position am Gehäuseboden sehe ich erst mal keine Nachteile.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Okay das meiste ist heute gekommen, bin gerade am Installieren 

Zum Verständnis, einen nicht benötigten Festplattenkäfig und einen nicht benötigten Schlitten für Festplattenkäfige am Boden werfe ich raus wegen besserer Luftzirkulation, richtig?


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Sorry für den dritten Post, aber es ist noch ein drittes Thema aufgekommen:

Ich möchte einen Monitor mit Auflösung 2560x1440 über den PC betreiben. Im Handbuch des Mainboards steht unter Grafikkarte: "Unterstützt DVI-D mit maximaler Auflösung von 1920 x 1200 bei 60 Hz". Es gibt einen DVI-D Anschluss. Einen HDMI-Anschluss habe ich auf dem Mainboard nicht gefunden. Heißt das, dass ich meinen Monitor nicht auf 2560x1440 betreiben kann?


----------



## flotus1 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Hast du keine dedizierte Grafikkarte in deinem Gaming-PC? Was hast du denn jetzt genau gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Kann sein, dass die IGP kein Dual Link DVI unterstützt, daher hast du dann nur Single Link DVI und das geht nur bis Full HD.

Was für ein Board hast du denn?


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich habe jetzt diese Komponenten:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ja, das Board hat nur einen Single Link DVI Anschluss und sonst nichts weiter.
Nimm ein anderes Board, wenn du noch HDMI willst.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Du musst den Monitor an die Grafikkarte anschließen, nicht am Mainboard.


----------



## Jimiblu (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum du den Monitor nicht über Displayport oder HDMI anschließt. Da hast du dann auch direkt die native 1440p Auflösung.


----------



## flotus1 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Musst du den Monitor denn unbedingt ans Mainboard anschließen? Deine Grafikkarte hat doch auch einen Haufen Anschlüsse. Sind die wirklich alle belegt?


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Ich hab schlichtweg keinen Plan 

Also, der Monitor wird per HDMI an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen, nicht an das Mainboard, ja? Und dann läuft der Monitor ganz normal auf 2560x1440?


----------



## Jimiblu (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ja. Oder über displayport. 

Und grafikkartentreiber installieren


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist ganz einfach: Ich hab schlichtweg keinen Plan
> 
> Also, der Monitor wird per HDMI an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen, nicht an das Mainboard, ja? Und dann läuft der Monitor ganz normal auf 2560x1440?



Also, wenn du die Grafikkarte nutzen willst, musst du natürlich den Monitor dort anschließen. 
Das Mainboard hat die Anschlüsse, damit du die IGP des Prozessors nutzen kannst.
Hast du eine Grafikkarte, brauchst du das aber nicht.


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wobei ich aber z.B. auch nicht ausschließen möchte, dass die Grafikkarte irgendwann mal raus kommt und die Kiste dann ein reiner Office-PC wird, wer weiß was in zwei Jahren ist. Und dann stehe ich ohne Unterstützung der Auflösung meines Monitors da.

Irgendwie kommen mir überhaupt Zweifel an dem Mainboard, mit der Lüftersteuerung, dem Soundchip, jetzt die Auflösung... Was haltet ihr denn davon? Früher in dem Thread hat mir jemand z.B. mal das hier für 10 Euro mehr empfohlen:

Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Das hat HDMI.


----------



## Schorsch82 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also ich glaube das ist mir den Aufwand jetzt nicht wert, ich denke ich bleibe bei dem ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ), verbinde Monitor und Grafikkarte per HDMI, schließe die 3 vorinstallierten Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses an und suche eine mittlere, akustisch nicht störende Einstellung der Lüfter auf der es dann immer bleibt. Außer ihr sagt jetzt ich sollte das Mainboard aus irgend einem Grund doch besser tauschen.


----------



## Schorsch82 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich überlege noch, ob ich einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter einbaue. Am Gehäuseboden gibt es keinen Staubfilter (nur für den Netzteil-Lüfter), daher ist der Einbau dort gestorben. Was mir jetzt vorschwebt ist ein 140mm-PWM-Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel ganz hinten. Dieser wird dann mit dem Mainboard per PWM verbunden. Das Lüftungskonzept sähe dann so aus: 3 x 120mm Lüfter (2 x vorne, 1 x hinten) laufen permanent über die manuelle Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung auf mittlerer Einstellung und ein 140mm Lüfter (1 x oben) wird vom Mainboard nach Bedarf gesteuert. Was haltet ihr davon?

Wo ich mir noch unsicher bin ist wie die Geräuschentwicklung aussieht, wenn ich eine schallgedämmte Platte aus dem Deckel entferne und stattdessen einen Lüfter anbringe (diesen hier: Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140 PWM (200300292)). Auch frage ich mich, ob der PC dann nicht innen einstaubt, da er ja dann oben offen ist.


----------



## Schorsch82 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

So, das Gehäuse (Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B))geht wahrscheinlich morgen zurück aufgrund der schlechten Wartungsmöglichkeiten. Der Staubfilter vorne ist praktisch unzugänglich und zum Gehäuseboden hin gibt es erst gar keinen (nur für das Netzteil), da könnte ich höchstens einen Filter fest verschrauben. Staubschutz und -reinigung im Ergebnis also ein Riesenaufwand oder wird einfach nicht gemacht. Im Alltag sehe ich da nicht, dass wir Freunde werden, obwohl mir sonst vieles gefällt.

An Alternativen schweben mir nun vor das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS1BB) oder eben das Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK). Kann hier jemand eine Empfehlung geben? Bei dem R5 würde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen zweiten 140mm vorne installieren, da ist nur einer vorinstalliert.


----------



## Icedaft (14. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Alternativ:

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Phanteks Enthoo Pro schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also, ich habe mir die Gehäuse mal alle angesehen (danke für die Tipps) und mich letztlich für das Fractal Design Define R5 entschieden. Dazu habe ich zwei Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm Gehäuselüfter bestellt (hier ist die Bastellaune etwas mit mir durchgegangen, aber ich verspreche mir davon ein flüsterleises System). Außerdem habe ich den Prozessor vom i5 6500 auf den i5 6600 aufgerüstet, da mir die 0,3 Ghz Turbo mehr und die besseren Benchmarks die schlappen 15,- Euro Mehrpreis wert sind.

Hier also die (hoffentlich finale) Zusammenstellung:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662I56600)
1 x Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22129e3e4f9e603edf8060f8eda0cec8b37915d7ea546


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wenn du nicht vor hast deine Grafikkare mit einer Verdoppelung des Power Limits zum glühen zu bringen reicht auch die 500W-Variante des Netzteils locker aus. Auch für zukünftige GPU-Generationen, die werden kaum mehr Strom verbrauchen.
Dass dein Mainboard keinen m.2 Anschluss hat ist dir bewusst? Da würde ich eher die Lüfter weglassen oder etwas günstigere nehmen. Das Define R5 kommt mit ganz brauchbaren Lüftern. Und dafür beim Mainboard 20-30€ mehr investieren.


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Also das Mainboard ist genau das, das Du mir in Post #3 empfohlen hast  Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass Du USB 3.1 wichtiger als M.2 erachtest und würde das im Moment auch so sehen, zumal ich ja keine Komponente für M.2 habe. Oder wie wichtig findest Du das? Habe mir auch andere Mainboards angesehen, mir fehlt aber da auch ein bisschen der Überblick, welche Eigenschaften wirklich wichtig sind und welche nicht. Übertakten möchte ich eigentlich nicht und so etwas wie SLI oder Crossfire wird wahrscheinlich auch nie umgesetzt werden.

Mit der Leistung des Netzteils hatten wir im Thread ja schon mehrfach, ich bin euren Empfehlungen folgend ein bisschen mit der Watt-Leistung runter und auf das E10 Straight Power gewechselt, aber eine gewisse Restskepsis ist geblieben, warum viele namhafte PC-Unternehmen Netzteile mit höheren Watt-Zahlen verbauen. Ich gehe hier jetzt einfach einen hoffentlich goldenen Mittelweg zwischen dem, was ich so alles gesehen und gelesen habe. Außerdem liegt das 600W-Teil jetzt hier schon rum, Rücksendung und neu bestellen frisst wohl jeden Preisvorteil auf, vom Zeitaufwand ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## flotus1 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Beitrag 3...lang ists her. Da waren wir auch noch bei 750€ Budget. Bei dem was du jetzt ausgibst sollten meiner Meinung nach beide Anschlüsse dabei sein.
Die ach so namhaften PC-Unternehmen verbauen in der Regel billigere Netzteile als ein E10. Deshalb brauchen sie einen größeren Puffer. 500W sind für deine Zusammenstellung mehr als genug.
65W CPU, 275W GPU, 50W sonstiges. Macht 390W und somit einen riesigen Sicherheitspuffer bei einem Netzteil das auch tatsächlich 500W dauerhaft liefern kann.


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Und was die Lüfter angeht, okay, hier hat der Spieltrieb gewonnen  Lüftungskonzept sieht so aus: Die beiden vorinstallierten weißen Lüfter des Fractal R5 kommen beide nach vorne, werden an die Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und dauerhaft auf geringer oder mittlerer Stufe betrieben, sollte lautlos sein. Zusätzlich kommt ein Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm Lüfter nach hinten oben und einer auf den Gehäuseboden. Beide werden an das Mainboard angetrieben und laufen nach Bedarf (wobei ich noch keine Ahnung habe was ich da einstellen muss, wohl im BIOS?). Der Bedarf sollte gering sein und vor allem dann kommen, wenn die Grafikkarte läuft, und dann bringt auch der am Gehäuseboden was, der kühlt nämlich vor allem die Grafikkarte. Vor den insg. 3 reinblasenden Lüftern sind Staubfilter angebracht. Insg. sollte es so zu einem leichten Überdruck kommen, was wohl wegen Staub ganz vorteilhaft ist und diesem Test zufolge auch ordentlich kühlt: DeXgo - GerA1/4chtekA1/4che: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im GehA$?use aus? Außerdem habe ich mich mit diesem Thema inzwischen schon viel zu lange beschäftigt...


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Hmm gäbe es Vorschläge wegen dem Mainboard? Aber wenn das jetzt nicht essentiell ist, würde ich lieber bei dem bleiben was ich schon habe, möchte gerne mal zum Schluss kommen. Ich denke ich könnte immer weiter an irgendeiner Stelle aufrüsten mit dem Argument, das ich das an anderer Stelle ja auch schon gemacht habe, das geht irgendwie immer weiter


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

(Unnötige) 600W zu 500W sind halt 14€, die man z.B. für ein besser ausgestattetes Board nehmen könnte....

ASUS H170-Pro (90MB0NC0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also seht ihr das fehlende m.2 als den wesentlichen Kritikpunkt an dem MB? Also kein SSD über m.2? Dass das MB nicht das Highlight des Builds ist, ist mir klar, aber ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, ob ich damit alles machen kann das ich wirklich damit machen will oder ob mir noch eine böse Überraschung droht, wenn ich jetzt dabei bleibe. Ich habe außer dem Prozessor (der kommt morgen) schon alles auf dem Tisch liegen und würde nur bei triftigem Grund noch etwas tauschen. Danke für eure Hilfe, ihr seid top.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wenn du Skyalke kaufst, nimm auch die Skylake Features mit, denn sonst kannst du gleich Haswell kaufen.


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Welche Skylake-Features sind das, die jetzt fehlen? Sorry kenne mich da nicht gut aus


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Die volle Anbindung der Peripherie.
Das kann nur Z170. Bei H170 hast du schon Abstriche, was aber vertretbar ist.


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich denke mir eben, wenn ich mir gerade eine 250GB Samsung 850 EVO als System- und Spiele-Festplatte gekauft habe und m.2 also nicht nutze, wie wichtig ist da die m.2 Schnittstelle noch? Klar am MB sparen ist so eine Sache, im Moment sehe ich aber nichts das ich vermisse. Hoffentlich ist diese Einschätzung nicht falsch und ich spare am falschen Ende.

Nochmal ganz grundsätzlich, ist ein Z170 MB denn irgendwie schneller als ein H170? Also dass Datentransfer schneller läuft oder so etwas? Irgendein genereller Vorteil von teureren Mainboards für das System?


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

So, jetzt bin ich über etwas gestolpert das vielleicht den Ausschlag geben könnte: Das ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ) hat scheinbar keine SATA Express Schnittstelle, sondern nur SATA. Ich habe eine Samsung 850 EVO SSD gekauft, wie würdet ihr die denn grundsätzlich mit dem Mainboard verbinden? Ist da SATA Express wünschenswert weil schneller oder wie macht man das?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz grundsätzlich, ist ein Z170 MB denn irgendwie schneller als ein H170? Also dass Datentransfer schneller läuft oder so etwas? Irgendein genereller Vorteil von teureren Mainboards für das System?



Der Z Chipsatz bietet dir den vollen Umfang von Skylake, inklusive der Nutzung von schnellerem RAM. Daher könnte man durchaus sagen, dass Z170 schneller ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Naja, sind nur 4 Lanes mehr und der schnellere RAM, den man aber nur selten merkt. H170 reicht ja eigentlich aus.

SATA Express erfordert spezielle Laufwerke, es gibt aber fast keine. Die Schnittstelle war bereits tot, als sie rauskam. Entweder normales SATA oder M.2, wenn es etwas schneller sein darf (z.B. bei Videobearbeitung).


----------



## Schorsch82 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Klasse, danke euch beiden. Im Moment habe ich dieses Mainboard ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ) und diese SSD Festplatte Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B). Der fehlende SATA Express Anschluss bedeutet in diesem Fall also keine Einschränkung, richtig?

Was den schnelleren RAM angeht, soweit ich weiß macht mein Prozessor Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662I56600) regulär sowieso nur bis 2133 Ghz mit und übertakten kann ich ihn wohl auch nicht.

Bisher sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund, das Mainboard bei meinen restlichen Komponenten noch zu wechseln, seht ihr einen? Falls ja, würde ich das morgen zurück schicken und ein anderes bestellen.

Hier nochmal die Übersicht, was ich alles habe:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80662I56600)
1 x Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22129e3e4f9e603edf8060f8eda0cec8b37915d7ea546


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Leute, ich brauche nochmal euren Rat. Ich bin ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich mir gleich anstatt des i5 6600 den i5 6600k mit Z170-Chipsatz und schnellerem RAM zulegen soll. Wie steht ihr denn zum Thema CPU-Übertakten fürs Gaming? Kann ich da zusammen mit einer R9 390 eine Leistungssteigerung erwarten, die den Mehrpreis wert ist?


----------



## Flipbo219 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wenn du darüber grübelst, hast du dir doch sicher Gedanken gemacht.
Was sind denn deine persönlichen Pro und Contras?


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also ich suche einfach ein gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, ein festes Budget habe ich eigentlich nicht bzw. verändere das dauernd. Das Geld das ich ausgebe soll sich lohnen. Preislich sehe ich das so: Wenn ich von i5 6600 auf i5 6600k wechsle dann werden zusätzlich 20 Euro für die CPU, 15 Euro für einen besseren CPU-Kühler (Brocken 2?), vielleicht 20 Euro für ein günstiges Z170 Mainboard und vielleicht 25 Euro für schnelleren RAM fällig, sind rund 80 Euro. Die gebe ich natürlich nur ungern aus, würde es aber tun wenn das Ergebnis wesentlich besser wird, also höhere fps, weniger Ruckeln etc.

Das Netzteil und die Gehäuselüftung sollten locker mitmachen, also eigentlich geht es nur darum, ob die Leistung den Preis rechtfertigt.

Oooder natürlich der Xeon 1231 v3, aber das wäre eine ganz neue Baustelle.


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Es geht dabei meiner Meinung nach weniger um die Leistungssteigerung als um die Zukunftssicherheit. Wer heute noch einen I5-2500 hat kommt eventuell schon ins Grübeln ob sich eine neue CPU lohnt. Wer hingegen einen I5-2500k hat dreht den Multiplikator auf und hat noch eine Generation länger Ruhe. Das musst du entscheiden. Wenn du es konsequent machst bedeutet es aber 20€ mehr für die CPU, 20€ mehr für einen adäquaten CPU-Kühler, 20€ mehr für ein Z170-Board und 20€ mehr für schnelleren RAM. Nur mal so grob überschlagen. Edit: sehe gerade, die Rechnung hast du auch aufgemacht 
Wenn du auf kompetitivem Level CS:GO spielen würdest ergibt das eventuell Sinn. Da dein Budget aber ursprünglich deutlich niedriger war solltest du dir das gut überlegen.

Das mit dem Xeon hingegen würde ich eher nicht machen, in Games bringt SMT/Hyperthreading bei 4 Kernen auf absehbare Zeit nicht so viel wie eine höhere Taktfrequenz.


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Okay lassen wir den Xeon mal aus dem Rennen.

Möglich wäre dann z.B. so etwas, oder?

1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)

Also ich bin bestimmt nicht derjenige, der jährlich an seinem Rechner herumschraubt, das Ding wird jetzt einmal zusammengeschraubt und läuft dann realistischerweise bis es auseinander fällt bzw. zu langsam wird für alles.

Allerdings stehe ich solchen Dingen wie Overclocking etwas skeptisch gegenüber bzw. würde versuchen, da in einem grünen Bereich zu bleiben. Nach dem, was ich bisher überblicksmäßig so gelesen habe, würde ich für den i5 6600k vielleicht bei 4.0 Ghz veranschlagen. Irgendwo eben zwischen stock speed und dem, was "echte overclocker" so machen.


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ja, so in etwa hätte ich das auch zusammengestellt.
Ein bisschen mehr als 4GHz werden da sicher gehen wenn du nicht die totale Niete ziehst bei der CHIP-Lotterie.
Grund skeptisch zu sein gibt es eigentlich nicht. Etwas Vorsicht und planvolles Vorgehen sind natürlich angebracht, aber es ist heutzutage echt schwierig mit normalem Overclocking etwas zu beschädigen.


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob sich die ganze Geschichte mit dem i5 6600k überhaupt lohnt. Oder ob ich einfach bei meinem i5 6600 bleibe. Kann da jemand eine Einschätzung zu abgeben? GraKa ist die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro und Aufrüstkosten auf den i5 6600k betragen etwa 80 Euro.

Für 100 Euro mehr könnte ich z.B. auch den i7 6700 bekommen, dann allerdings ohne OC-Möglichkeit. MB, Kühler und RAM würden dann wohl bleiben wie gehabt.

Gibt es Meinungen zum Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P?


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Manche lehnen es pauschal ab weil es etwas angestaubte Schnittstellen wie VGA und PCI an Bord hat. Die restliche Ausstattung kann sich aber sehen lassen für den Preis. Ich finds gut.


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also ich bin mir noch ziemlich unsicher, ob ich das mit dem Wechsel auf die i5 6600k mache. Das scheint ja die mit Abstand beliebtere Karte zu sein als die i5 6600 und auch die Z170-Chipsätze wurden mir schon öfters empfohlen. Aber 80 Euro sind 80 Euro und das sollte sich in der Performance im Zusammenspiel mit meiner R9 390 auch niederschlagen. Wie würdet ihr entscheiden?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Das musst du wissen.
Den 6600k kannst du eben übertakten und somit einen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber dem i5 6500 erzielen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Wenn du solange überlegen musst würde ich es sein lassen. Klar kann man mit OC ein wenig die Leistungsfähigkeit anheben und verlängern aber ist kein Must Have  mMn weil man meistens eh im GPU Limit hängt außer extrem CPU-lastige Spiele wie CS:GO.


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also im Prinzip treten jetzt an das i5 6600 Package:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

gegen das i5 6600k Package:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Kostenunterschied insg. ca. 90 Euro

Überlegen muss ich leider bei allem ziemlich lange, da ich mich so schlecht auskenne


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich dachte du möchtest nicht übertakten 😁

Haste schon mal eine Cpu oced?


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Nein das habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, deshalb habe ich mal grundsätzlich gesagt dass ich nicht übertakten möchte. Aber wie gesagt, es hängt alles von Preis-Leistung ab. Wenn es sich lohnt, die 6600k anstatt der 6600 zu kaufen und diese dann (moderat) zu übertakten, dann mach ich es eben doch. Ich bin da wenig festgelegt.

Frage ich mal so: Wenn das jetzt euer Build wäre, was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

So aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich für einen Gaming-PC die Übertaktungs-Variante nehmen. Schon allein weil das rumspielen an den Komponenten auch Spass macht. Eine vollkommen irrationale Entscheidung


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Oh Mann, bis ich mal alles zusammen hab bin ich alt und grau... Aber Optimierungswut macht auch Spaß 

Falls ich das Z170 MB nehme, sollte es dann auch gleich 3200er RAM sein? Hab gesehen dass manche auch 2800 verwenden oder so etwas. 

Und gibt es noch Meinungen zum Thema i5 6600k vs i5 6600?


----------



## flotus1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Die 20€ Aufpreis für den I5-6600k sind zwar erst einmal gebundenes Kapital, aber spätestens beim Wiederverkauf bekommst du die Differenz wieder raus. Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr, auch inflationsbereinigt.
Wenn du deutlich günstigeren 2800er RAM findest kannst du den natürlich auch nehmen. Und eventuel selber noch etwas an der Taktschraube drehen. Eine kurze Marktübersicht über günstigste 16GB-Kits.

2133: 57€ Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2400: 61€ G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2400C15D-16GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2666: 75€ Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2800: 85€ G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GVRB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3000: 85€ G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVRB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3200: 85€ http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-...3200c16d-16gvkb-a1327025.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Man erkennt 2 Dinge: 2800er ergibt in Sachen Preis-Leistung überhaupt keinen Sinn. Den größten Preissprung gibt es von 2400 nach 2666. Für Pfennigfuchser wäre demnach 2400er zu empfehlen, aber die sollten sich sowieso keinen übertakteten RAM zulegen.


----------



## Freaks1337 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

wie groß ist eigentlich der Gewinn von von 2133 zu 3200? spürbar oder eher messbar?


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Super, danke! Ich meinte eher: Ist es für die CPU aus irgendeinem Grund vielleicht sogar besser, keinen zu schnellen RAM zu wählen?


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Also ich tendiere jetzt zu der Variante mit i5 6600k, später ärgere ich mich wahrscheinlich sonst wenn der PC zu stottern anfängt. Dann würden neu dazu kommen:

1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
Oder 1 x MSI Z170A PC Mate (7971-001R) (Mainboard noch unklar)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)

Und die gesamte Liste wäre wie folgt:

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
0 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x MSI Z170A PC Mate (7971-001R)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Ich würde sagen nur messbar....wenn man nun irgendwann im Cpu Limit läuft, dann ist es eventuell spürbar.
Ich würde den 6600k und den 3200er RAMnehmen, dann haste 2Jahre länger Ruhe😉 weil du dann die Cpu und den RAM dann ausquetschen kannst 😎 
Aber wenn du nun ein Preislimit hättest, dann würde ich den 6500 empfehlen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Oder 

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Die haben bessere chipsatzkühler druppe, die fürs oc besser sind. Und das Gigabyte hat auch noch 2cpuphasen mehr


----------



## Maddrax111 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Das ist der CPU vollkommen egal. Früher war es so das bei Übertakter CPUs schnellerer RAM enpfohlen wurde damit die RAMs nicht zu sehr hinter der CPU hinterher hinken. Da RAM perse schneller werden schmilzt der Vorsprung. Vergleiche Speichercontroller Haswell 1600 Mhtz und Skylake 2133 Mhtz.


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*

Hmm, also für die Kombination von CPU, RAM, Mainboard und CPU-Kühler dann eher so?

1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2016)

*AW: Gaming PC ca. 1000 Euro*



Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Hmm, also für die Kombination von CPU, RAM, Mainboard und CPU-Kühler dann eher so?
> 
> 1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
> ...


Sieht gut aus


Diesen Kühler könnte man auch nehmen



Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Schorsch82 (17. März 2016)

Also, ich habe mal den Titel geändert da ich mit Monitor (310,- Euro) inzwischen die 1500,- Euro geknackt habe.

Hier also die letzte Version meines Builds, ich hoffe dafür nun den Forums-Segen erteilt zu bekommen 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1 x Seagate Desktop HDD   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x Samsung SH-224FB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224FB/BEBE)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235)


Bitte über die 600W beim Netzteil hinwegsehen, ich weiß einige finden das etwas zu hoch (wobei die CPU jetzt auch ca. 30W mehr braucht)

Nach dem was ich überblicksmäßig bisher gelesen habe könnte ich mir vorstellen, den i5 6600k moderat auf 4.0 oder 4.2 Ghz laufen zu lassen


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2016)

Ich würde aus Preis-/Leistungsgründen eine HDD mit 2TB verbauen, ansonsten hab ich nix zu meckern.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2016)

Ich würde eine größere Ssd nehmen


----------



## Schorsch82 (18. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Meinungen zu dem Monitor?

1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)

Wird dann eben mit der Sapphire R9 390 und dem i5 6600k betrieben. Der Monitor hat kein Freesync und nur 60Hz, aber eben IPS und 1440p. Was meint ihr?

Alternativ gäbe es z.B. so etwas hier, mit Freesync und ebenfalls IPS, aber auch nur 60Hz und nur 1080p:

1 x Samsung S24E370DL, 23.6" (LS24E370DL/EN)


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. März 2016)

Der Dell ist sehr gut. Ich würde den nehmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2016)

Den Dell


----------



## Schorsch82 (18. März 2016)

Okay und ihr meint Freesync bringt nicht so wahnsinnig viel? Das Gestottere beim Spielen wollte ich eigentlich möglichst weg haben. IPS muss allerdings sein


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2016)

Willst Du beides, fang schon mal an zu sparen: ips Freesync in LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2016)

Jo dann wird es teuer. Darum hab ich mir vorübergehend diesen Monitor gekauft...in ein paar Jahren werden diese Monitore mit ips +1440p +144hz usw bezahlbar werden ...
Dann schaffen die auch die Grakas 60+fps @1440p 😉

iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Schorsch82 (18. März 2016)

Also ich denke es bleibt bei dem Dell U2515H, die Bewertungen überschlagen sich vor Lob wegen gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Hat den hier jemand und kann etwas zu IPS Glow / Lichthöfen sagen?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Hat den hier jemand und kann etwas zu IPS Glow / Lichthöfen sagen?



Das war früher mal ein Problem, heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2016)

Ja, habe ich und ja, wenn man ein ganz schwarzes Bild hat sieht man das der Hintergrund nicht zu 100% gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet respektive "schwarz" ist. Nur, wer spielt auf einem schwarzen Bildschirm Spiele die rein in schwarz programmiert wurden? Kurzum, für mich ist das Bild im realen Betrieb perfekt - ich habe aber auch noch nie einen Monitor oder Fernseher gesehen, beidem der Raum bei dunklen Hintergrundbild auch komplett dunkel geblieben ist, dafür müsste man diesen imho schon komplett ausstellen. Jammern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Schorsch82 (18. März 2016)

Ah super, danke. 

Icedaft, Du hast Dich also auch gegen das Freesync (oder in Deinem Fall wohl G-Sync) entschieden. Deinem Profil zufolge hast Du eine GTX 970 und damit eine ähnliche Grafikkarte wie meine R9 390. Bist Du mit der Kombi mit dem Dell U2515H zufrieden?


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2016)

Alles in allem, ja. Die GTX970 ist von Anfang an als Übergangskarte gedacht gewesen, eine 980 Ti lag nicht im Budget und für die Asus sprach das Cashback , Lautstärke und der mögliche, erzielbare Wiederverkaufswert. BF4 läuft auf High im MP zw. 60 und 120FPS.


----------



## Schorsch82 (20. März 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Ich nehm den Dell Monitor.

Habe gerade gelesen, dass mehr als 2800 MHz bei dem Mainboard und/oder der CPU öfters zu Instabilität führt. Überlege daher, meinen RAM (3200 MHz RipJaws) auf 2800 MHz zu begrenzen, mehr scheint auch wenig zu bringen. Geht das irgendwie? Hab da mal was von "enable XMP" aufgeschnappt, kann man da eine Grenze von 2800 MHz einstellen?

Austauschen würde ich eigentlich nichts mehr wenn nicht erforderlich, da ich den 3200MHz RAM schon habe und die 2800MHz-Variante dasselbe kostet.


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. März 2016)

Dann nicht das XMP Profil laden sondern die Latenzen und den Takt im UEFI von Hand eingeben. Ich würde es mal mit 14-14-14-35 versuchen und dann die 2800  Mhtz.


----------



## flotus1 (20. März 2016)

Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Austauschen würde ich eigentlich nichts mehr wenn nicht erforderlich, da ich den 3200MHz RAM schon habe und die 2800MHz-Variante dasselbe kostet.



Genau. Einfach von Hand rantasten mit wie viel Takt das stabil läuft.


----------



## Schorsch82 (20. März 2016)

Danke! Ist das irgendwie schlechter als gleich einen 2800 MHz RAM zu haben und dann per XMP laufen zu lassen oder egal?


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. März 2016)

Egal. Die XMP Profile dienen nur der Vereinfachung. Benutzerfreundlicher halt.


----------



## Schorsch82 (20. März 2016)

Hmm, für jemanden der keine Ahnung hat vielleicht gar nicht so blöd. Aber deswegen den 3200 MHz zurück zu schicken und für denselben Preis einen 2800 MHz Speicher zu kaufen ergibt wohl auch nicht so wirklich Sinn


----------



## Maddrax111 (20. März 2016)

Ne nicht wirklich,dann lieber manuell einstellen wenn der RAM mit 3200 instabil läuft.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Welches dieser Mainboards würdet ihr denn bevorzugen:

ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)

oder

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)

Das Asus ist teurer, wegen der Cashback-Aktion gibt es aber 30 Euro zurück, damit ist es unter dem Strich etwas günstiger. Dadurch, dass ich damit mehr Aufwand habe würde ich mal sagen preislich sind die Angebote für mich ungefähr gleich.

Oder ganz ein anderes? Habe mich ja jetzt für einen i5 6600k entschieden, dann muss auch ein Z170 her.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. März 2016)

2. Mainboard, da Asus Probleme mit dem XMP-Profil hat.

Und bis das Geld von Asus kommt, kann das auch ewig dauern.


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. März 2016)

Ich würde auch das AsRock nehmen. Cashback ist zwar toll aber lenkt auch manchmal ab.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Okay also das AsRock. Testergebnisse und Reviews fallen völlig unterschiedlich aus, da kommt nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges bei heraus finde ich.

Mal etwas ganz anderes, ich bräuchte auch noch eine Möglichkeit, ab und zu (vielleicht einmal im Monat) SD-Karten von meinem Foto-Equipment einzulesen. Gibt es da Meinungen zu externem vs internem Kartenleser? In dem Define R5 ist noch ein 5.25 Zoll Laufwerk frei, ich könnte also entweder so etwas hier fest verbauen:

1 x RaidSonic Icy Box IB-865-B schwarz (20065)
1 x BitFenix Drive Bay Adapter schwarz, 2.5" Festplatten Einbaurahmen (BFA-ADPT-525KK-RP)

bzw. alternativ

1 x RaidSonic Icy Box IB-867-B (20067) (etwas teurer, dafür gleich im richtigen 5.25 Zoll Format)

oder ich nehme einfach so etwas hier:

1 x Transcend F5 schwarz, USB 3.0 (TS-RDF5K)

Wie ein USB-Stick mit Kartenlesefunktion also, den würde ich dann in der Fototasche liegen lassen. Deutlich billiger und der 5.25 Zoll Laufwerkschacht bleibt frei, aber eben ein loses Extra-Teil und es geht wirklich nur SD und Micro-SD, keine zusätzlichen Kartenformate (braucht man da noch irgendwas?).


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. März 2016)

Das musst du doch entscheiden, wie du das gerne hättest. Wir können dir doch nicht sagen, ob du dein Kartenleser intern verbauen sollst oder ob für dich eine USB-Lösung besser ist.


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Beide Mainboards bieten nur einen Steckplatz für USB 3.0. Wenn Du neben dem Kartenleser auch noch die Frontanschlüsse mit USB 3.0 versorgen willst, muss ein anderes MB her:

Produktvergleich ASUS Z170-A (90MB0LS0-M0EAY0), Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3, ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0), MSI Z170-A Pro (7971-013R), Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P, ASUS Z170M-Plus (90MB0M60-M0EAY0), Gigabyte GA-Z170M-D3H, MSI Z170A Gaming Pro C


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. März 2016)

Oder einen USB2-Kartenleser.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Hmm, also bei der Beschreibung des AsRock Z170 Extreme 4 steht "...Anschlüsse intern: 2x USB 3.0...". Das Define R5 hat allerdings vorne auch 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, die würde ich dann also mit den beiden internen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen verbinden und dann ist kein Platz mehr, richtig? Oder löst man sowas mit einer Art Doppelstecker?

Tendiere im Moment aber eher in Richtung des externen Kartenleser, ist irgendwie unkomplizierter und billiger.

Dass ich das am Ende selbst entscheiden muss ist klar, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Argument auf Lager das ich gerade nicht sehe oder so etwas.

Edit: Okay meine bessere Hälfte hat gerade entschieden, es wird der externe Kartenleser da sie das Teil auch für Micro-SD nutzen will


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Oder einen USB2-Kartenleser.



Wer benutzt sowas denn?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. März 2016)

Gleiches Problem wie oben, nur dass man nichts externes will und auch kein Profi-Fotograf ist vielleicht?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Heute noch einen USB 2 Card Reader kaufen ist nun wirklich unsinnig,. gerade weil es genügend Boards gibt, die zwei USB 3 Header haben.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Aber nur mal zum Verständnis, hat das ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) nun zwei "USB 3 Header" oder einen? Da steht, es hat zwei interne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, das ist doch gemeint oder?


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2016)

Schorsch82 schrieb:


> Aber nur mal zum Verständnis, hat das ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) nun zwei "USB 3 Header" oder einen? Da steht, es hat zwei interne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, das ist doch gemeint oder?



Ja, interne USB - Anschlüsse sind Header.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Es hat zwei USB 3 Header, der je zwei Anschlüsse bereit stellt. Das wird in der Regel für die beiden USB 3 Ports des Case genutzt.
Willst du nun zusätzlich noch einen Card Reader mittels USB 3 anschließen, brauchst du einen weiteren USB 3 Header.
Entweder direkt am Mainboard oder mittels Steckkarte realisiert.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Okay alles klar, danke. Mangels Aufschrei werden die letzten beiden diskutierten Komponenten also:

ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) (statt ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0))

und

Transcend F5 schwarz, USB 3.0 (TS-RDF5K) (statt einer internen Lösung wie z.B. RaidSonic Icy Box IB-867-B (20067))


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Was hast du gegen die interne Lösung?
Das Asrock bietet zwei Header.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Es ist teurer und der externe Kartenleser wird mit der Micro-SD Funktion jetzt wahrscheinlich auch an einem anderen PC zum Einsatz kommen. Werde das Teil auch nur selten verwenden.

Das Mainboard ist eher etwas, das mich nicht so recht los lässt da ich auch zwei Tests mit eher mäßiger Begeisterung für das ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ) gesehen habe. Andere wiederum finden es aber gut und so geht das wahrscheinlich immer hin und her...


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

Thema Mainboard: Mir ist z.B. aufgefallen, dass man gerade wegen der Cashback-Aktion von Asus z.B. auch das ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) unter dem Strich für 151 Euro bekommen kann, das sind ja nur noch 20 Euro mehr als das ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ), obwohl das Asus Ranger aber in einer ganz anderen Liga zu spielen scheint? Lohnt sich so etwas oder mach ich mir jetzt unnötig nen Kopp?

Also Anwendungsbereich ist wohl ein leichtes overclocking des i5 6600k und vielleicht auch der Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, aber alles im grünen Bereich, nichts Extremes. Wobei generelle Performance-Unterschiede wohl auch nicht vom Ausreizen der Möglichkeiten abhängen würden, oder?


----------



## flotus1 (22. März 2016)

Da wir hier schon bei Beitrag Nummer 180 angekommen sind kann ich eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Du machst dir unnötig nen Kopp.
Ein Mainboard für 130€ ist mehr als ausreichend für das was du vorhast.


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Du hast recht, da ist aber immer noch der nicht zu unterschätzende "Habenwollenfaktor", welcher bei mir dazu geführt hat, das Ranger zu kaufen... . Das Ranger und allgemein die aktuellen Z-Asus-Boards scheinen aber momentan etwas wählerisch zu sein, was OC-Speicher (->2133er) betrifft. Ich habe mir den G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GTZB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geholt und damit wohl Glück gehabt, bei anderem Speicher scheint das Ranger wohl ab und an rumzuzicken.


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2016)

Naja, der TridentZ ist verglichen mit dem G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland etwas teuer.


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Ich hätte auch den 3200er (Z oder V) genommen, der war aber zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung nicht verfügbar.


----------



## markus1612 (22. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch den 3200er (Z oder V) genommen, der war aber zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung nicht verfügbar.



Das ist natürlich weniger erfreulich.


----------



## Schorsch82 (22. März 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Da wir hier schon bei Beitrag Nummer 180 angekommen sind kann ich eines mit Sicherheit sagen: Du machst dir unnötig nen Kopp.
> Ein Mainboard für 130€ ist mehr als ausreichend für das was du vorhast.



Made my day  Okay ich denke es bleibt bei dem ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)

Jetzt bin ich auf ein Problem (?) gestoßen: Auf der Liste mit dem für das Mainboard kompatiblen Arbeitsspeicher wird der G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) überhaupt nicht aufgelistet, ich habe den aber schon zuhause o.O

Hier die Liste: ASRock > Z17  Extreme4

Dort wird allerdings dieser hier aufgelistet: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK)

Das scheint mir irgendwie genau derselbe RAM zu sein, bis eben auf die "CL16-18-18-38" statt "CL16-16-16-36". Ist sowas ein Problem? Lieber gleich austauschen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. März 2016)

Mit diesen Listen sichern sich die Board-Hersteller nur ab. Das kommt ganz selten vor, dass RAM, der nicht drauf steht, auch tatsächlich nicht klappt.


----------



## Schorsch82 (23. März 2016)

Okay, also einfach mal testen? Oder kann ich da irgend etwas beschädigen?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Beschädigen kannst du nichts.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (14. Mai 2016)

Und, funktioniert alles?


----------

